# would it do it justice?



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all

i have bought the roger sound labs cg24 7.2 package with 4 prime elevation speakers using a denon x6200w and emotiva xpa3 amp the fronts and centre to the emotiva the rest to the denon using blue jeans interconnects and mediabridge subwoofer cables and oppo 203 4k player

my question is i want to change the 2 subwoofers to a speedwoofer 10 subwoofer for rhe tight fast bass and a pb16 ultra subwoofer for the gut wrenching low frequency effect 

my question is would these 2 subwoofers working together do the cg24 package justice or does the pb16 ultra be better with another speaker package or would i be better of with 2 speedwoofer 10 subs thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Forget the speedwoofers they would not produce any "faster bass" than the PB16u and would not work well with it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Agreed. "Fast bass" is an oxymoron and does not exist. What does exist are well designed subwoofer systems. The name of the game is compromise, and while the speedwoofers are well rated, it's only in relation to their size/cost. If you tried the proposed setup, the ultra would be held back because those little speedwoofers would puke out their guts trying to keep up and you would just have a bunch of distortion. On music, maybe they might be used like an mbm but I would dump em and keep it simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1


----------

